# Meyer E -60 will not stay up.



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Meyer E -60 will not stay up. LEAKS DOWN SLOWLY
After changing all the valves:
A valve 15660 was $150.00 with labor times 2 = $300.00.
B valve 15698 was $175.00 with labor times 2 = $350.00.
C valve 15381 was $175.00 with labor times 2 = $350.00.
times 2 because valves from Snowplow Parts discount was defective
Still LEAKS DOWN SLOWLY
replaced the 
Sump E60 / E60H 15726 was $405.00 with labor
master seal kits 15705 $200.00 times 3 Due to was taken apart 3 times = $600.00
FOR A TOTAL OF $1,600.00

OR A NEW PUMP WITH ANGLE CYLINDERS, HOSES, & QUICK COUPLERS FOR $2,789.00 WITH LABOR TO INSTALL THEM.

2009 / 2010 SO FAR IS A BAD SEASON FOR ME.
*


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The valves have a seat in the valve body, that is probly bad.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW! It would of paid you to head south about 2hrs! In fact I was in your area just yesterday and may be back up there later this week. I was at Smethport Boro building to work on their truck.

Lon Seigworth


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Bad thing about it is the repairs are ONLY have a 6 months warranty. 
So be up in August of 2010.
.........................
Yes it stay up NOW!

*Good thing we are calling for a bad storm. 
Elk-Cameron-Northern Clinton-Clearfield-Northern Centre-
Southern Centre-Cambria-Blair-Huntingdon-Mifflin-Juniata-Somerset-
Bedford-Fulton-Franklin-Northern Lycoming-Sullivan-
Southern Clinton-Southern Lycoming-Union-Snyder-Montour-
Northumberland-Columbia-Perry-Dauphin-Schuylkill-Lebanon-
Cumberland-Adams-York-Lancaster-
159 PM EST Tue Feb 9 2010

... Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect Until 7 PM Est
Wednesday...

A Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect Until 7 PM Est
Wednesday.

An Area Of Low Pressure Will Lift North Into The Ohio Valley This
Afternoon. Early Wednesday A Secondary Area Of Low Pressure Is
Expected To Develop Near The Middle Atlantic Coast And Slowly Lift
North Along The New Jersey Coast Wednesday Afternoon.

Light Snow Will Continue To Develop Across The Western And Central
Mountains During The Afternoon... And Increase In Intensity And
Coverage Through The Evening Hours. Snow May Be Heavy At Times
Overnight Through Wednesday Before Tapering To Flurries Late In
The Day. Total Snowfall Accumulations Are Expected To Average
Between 8 And 12 Inches Over Most Of The Warned Area. Snowfall
Amounts In Excess 12 Inches Are Possible Over Parts Of The Middle
And Lower Susquehanna Valley.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... A Winter Storm Warning For
Heavy Snow Means A Significant Amount Of Snow Is Forecast That
Will Make Travel Dangerous. If You Must Travel... Keep An Extra
Flashlight... Food... Blanket And A Cellular Phone In Your Vehicle
In Case Of An Emergency. Stay Tuned To Noaa Weather Radio Or Your
Favorite Source Of Weather Information For The Latest Updates.
Additional Details Can Also Be Found At... 
Weather.Gov/Statecollege.
*
Got 2 inches already. Need 2 more before I go out! Most of my customers want me to come over 4 inches.


----------

